# My first official N-Scale layout



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Well this is what i come up with for the space i have (32"x70")
This will be dcc with a couple of trains running, how many power drops should i have ?
The very top center section in the pic is elevated one inch with a corner tunnel to the right.

Just a basic layout for me to enjoy with my 3 1/2 year old granddaughter 
Opinions and thoughts please.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

What do you plan on doing with the middle? I'd say maybe a bigger yard and maybe an industrial line off the left inside curve or something. Looks good either way.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I was thinking about adding a few more tracks for a yard on the right.
Not sure about rest yet. This takes a bit of time to do then change then do again till i like it.


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the track inside another track style design. What program did you use?


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I used scarm
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567&highlight=Scarm


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ml-toys said:


> Well this is what i come up with for the space i have (32"x70")
> This will be dcc with a couple of trains running, how many power drops should i have ?


You be right on to install 2 drops for each oval. One each at the
top and bottom. I'd just go from top to bottom of your drawing in the center.
Nice short Buss run.

Depending on what turnouts you use, you may have to install additional
ones if a turnout set against the track is power routing.

Don


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Well i plan on using these standard turnouts with a seperate power source for switching them.
Will the power travel through everything ok with the suggested drops ?


----------

